# Fedor Emelianenko vs Mauricio Shogun



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

It appears this is Fedor's next fight. This is a great match up. Heres how i think it will go down, Fedor comes out cautious looking to counter Shogun, and Shogun goes for a high kick and Fedor takes him down, and thisd is where i feel most of the fight will take place. Fedor looking for some ground and pound and Shogun trying to submit him. I would love to see a stand up war but i see this fight looking alot like Fedor vs Crocop. Fedor wins by unanimous Decsion


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I already dissected the fight in 'Shogun Replaces Crocop' thread. It s too long to repeat, so it;s there if you wanna look at it...or care :dunno:


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

so is this 100%. cause i wasnt sure if it was gonna happen in the first place, then barnett was supposed to fight fedor. is there a link anywhere?? in a way its smart for pride, instead of letting josh get a title shot because mirko cant fight makes sense. shogun has balls for taking the fight after the mirko wand massacre. ill def be cheering on shogun no matter who he fights.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i know this has been talked about, but i was curious to see what the polls would say..and no i dont have the link i read it on another site


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Honestly, I voted Fedor Emelianenko by domination. I'm not so sure Shogun is ready for THE best in the world right now. Yes, he's been in there with Babalu, Rampage, Arona, Coleman, and Randleman but Fedor is clearly leaps and bounds beyond those guys and he (Fedor) has beaten 4/5 I've mentioned (he's never faced Rampage, but he'd kill him). It'll be a good fight, no doubt, but I think it'll be all Fedor teaching Shogun a thing or two.


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Shogun by submission in the 2nd.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> Shogun by submission in the 2nd.


Just curious, but what makes you say that? 3x ADCC champion Arona couldn't sub Fedor. Neither could Big Nog, who is better than Shogun at submissions.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i dont believe this until i see it, this is the second time i heard this rumor.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor wins by domination.


----------



## chuckman67 (Nov 2, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> Shogun by submission in the 2nd.


shogun better bring a gun because he has no chance. fedor is just too good.:laugh:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i dunno guys you should give Shogun a little more respect, the guy is a top notch athlete and is very well rounded, i think he can hang wherever this fight goes..Fedor will win but he will not beat him as badly as some of you think


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i dunno guys you should give Shogun a little more respect, the guy is a top notch athlete and is very well rounded, i think he can hang wherever this fight goes..Fedor will win but he will not beat him as badly as some of you think



Definetly Shogun is amazing and easily one of the bst fighters in pride. He is a great opponent for Fedor. He is young very explosive, really good striker and can submit also. I cant see him beating Fedor in any way but I think it will be one damn good fight.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i dunno guys you should give Shogun a little more respect, the guy is a top notch athlete and is very well rounded, i think he can hang wherever this fight goes..Fedor will win but he will not beat him as badly as some of you think


i think he can take the fight the distance. im a shogun nuthugger though if you couldnt tell


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i think shogun should wait til wanderlei retires (which should be soon from what i hear) and rule the middleweight division going agianst such a dominant champ at this point is suicide personally id just like to see wanderlei kick aronas ass then go over to ufc before he retires


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Fedor would take it, but i dont know if he would beable to tap him or not, im guessing Fedor by decision. Sorta 1 sided, but not as bad as nog/fedor


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Fedor would take it, but i dont know if he would beable to tap him or not, im guessing Fedor by decision. Sorta 1 sided, but not as bad as nog/fedor


i totally agree, and j.farrell im a shogun nuthugger too  , but Fedor is my favorite fighter..So this is a tough pick for me


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i think shogun should wait til wanderlei retires (which should be soon from what i hear) and rule the middleweight division going agianst such a dominant champ at this point is suicide personally id just like to see wanderlei kick aronas ass then go over to ufc before he retires


i disagree totally, noone expects Shogun to win , therefore he got nothing to lose.. If he gives a good fight thats a huge step in his career, and even if he gets blasted, Fedor is the best HW in the world and Shogun is A LHW so thats not a big deal. Everyone knows what Shogun can do at 205, this is a win win situation for Shogun


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

There are very few Pride fans that are NOT Shogun nuthuggers...Am I right?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

herton17 said:


> There are very few Pride fans that are NOT Shogun nuthuggers...Am I right?


Definetly right. How can you not like the guy. He is one of the most exciting fighters to watch, and he is all around good. In my opinion he is the best lightheavyweight in the world.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> In my opinion he is the best lightheavyweight in the world.


Word...


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

I do like shogun but I just dont think he can withstand Fedors power. That is a lot of muscle he has to deal with. 

Lets see if it happens


----------



## zilla (Oct 9, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> i dont believe this until i see it, this is the second time i heard this rumor.


I'm with you. I get the feeling that this fight could be a "Mike Tyson vs Bobb Sapp". I don't want to be dissappointed.


----------

